# yea another what is it---- double straight bar?



## Blackout (Mar 9, 2014)

have had this for a few years bought off the original owners grandson here in town,missing head badge of course so wondering what it may be? hoping the chain ring will narrow it down has metal clad rims, after getting my other double bar cleaned up this one may be next black seems original but silver is not. pics are from when I bought it, hanging from the rafters now need to it get down.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 9, 2014)

*crash ... need more visuals to do detective work ..........*

..........  patric







========================================================================================
========================================================================================


----------



## bike (Mar 9, 2014)

*are the pedals*

aluminum?123456


----------



## Blackout (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks will get some more pix up on Monday need to get it down as its hanging right now from the rafters and hard to get pictures for what you need and pedals just painted silver no aluminum


----------



## Blackout (Dec 4, 2014)

OK Sorry for such a long delay on this I was finally able to get to it and take it down, Hopefully Patric you will see this again and Bike
#'s on bottom of bb are way to front no other #'s seen
head badge screw location are vertical and 3" center to center
If any more pictures are needed it is now accessible


----------



## Blackout (Dec 4, 2014)

Bike You were right pedals are aluminum never would have thought and when I stuck the ol mag on when I got it down presto no sticky and now that I can actually see them up close again, Yes aluminum! Good Eye!! Hard to come by? (The original pictures I posted was right after I picked it up, but it was inaccessible to get to due to hanging in the rafters at the time of original posting.)


----------



## josehuerta (Dec 4, 2014)

Pedals are likely Gibson yes?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 4, 2014)

Awesome bike!
hey, what's that ford tire attached to?


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 4, 2014)

that bike looks early like 1913-14 ? but anything is possible.Westfield also had pedals like that.


----------



## sam (Dec 4, 2014)

http://www.vintageccm.com/content/gibson-pedal-rubbers


----------



## Blackout (Dec 4, 2014)

josehuerta said:


> Pedals are likely Gibson yes?




Guess they are, Hard to come by?



bricycle said:


> Awesome bike!
> hey, what's that ford tire attached to?




Thanks
Think you know  might have a pic or 2 in my profile 



dave the wave said:


> that bike looks early like 1913-14 ? but anything is possible.




Be cool if was that early.........


----------



## Blackout (Dec 5, 2014)

fork shot, frame is 1" bottom bar is 7/8"


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 5, 2014)

Have a look at the inside end of the Gibson pedals. If there is a date they will be later than 1923 if I remember right. Pre 23 have no dates on them. The pedals were first made around 1918.


----------



## Blackout (Dec 6, 2014)

oldy57 said:


> Have a look at the inside end of the Gibson pedals. If there is a date they will be later than 1923 if I remember right. Pre 23 have no dates on them. The pedals were first made around 1918.




Thanks, looked and only markings I found say
PAT. APP. FOR inside pedal 
No Dates or other markings that I see


----------



## Blackout (Mar 17, 2015)

bump for any ideas on make..........


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 19, 2015)

Just a thought, the headset cups look Shelby. Did anyone else use that style of cup?


----------



## Blackout (Nov 1, 2016)

still looking for any info on this bike of possible make


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 1, 2016)

Those are Shelby head set cups.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2016)

Badge outline kinde looks like Crown/Great Western?


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## locomotion (Nov 1, 2016)

so what happened to this bike?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 377903



Oh man... I want something like that!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 1, 2016)

Im fixing up this one.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 1, 2016)

The outline of the badge reminds me of Mich. city excelsior.

View attachment 377987


----------



## Blackout (Nov 1, 2016)

locomotion said:


> so what happened to this bike?




I still own it but considering selling all my 28" in one lot


----------



## locomotion (Nov 1, 2016)

Blackout said:


> I still own it but considering selling all my 28" in one lot



PM me


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2016)

Don't forget me should you decide to break-up your 28" lot. Would make a nice & tall daily rider


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 21, 2016)

Your bike looks like lot like my mystery double bar - check out my thread "Three Crown Questions, Year, Badge, and Hub? Like yours, mine has a 3 inch space between the badge holes. With help, I recently found an older style GW Crown badge with 3 inch spacing. Your bike looks like a taller frame version of mine, which would explain the larger gap between the lower top tube and down tube where the meet at the head tube. The photo posted by Hoofhearted looks a lot like your bike, but the lower top tube has a lug at the seat tube. If it is a GW, it might be a different year of the same bike. Mine does not have that lug. Compare the photos of mine and yours and let me know what you think.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2017)

Sooooo....wondering if anyone had any insight on who manufactured this bike? Be great to know
@hoofhearted


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Sooooo....wondering if anyone had any insight on who manufactured this bike? Be great to know
> @hoofhearted




*Sorry, fordmike65 ... got no idea .................

...... patric*


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *Sorry, fordmike65 ... got no idea .................
> 
> ...... patric*



Thanks for responding so quickly Patric


----------

